# Nobby's first trip!



## Mivviman (Nov 27, 2005)

Well, this is my first 'real' motorhome, before I had Volkswagens as I am an enthusiast of the aircooled dubs.

After many years of holidays with my parents I sold my Type 2 and bought myself a 93 Burstner T610 at the age of 21, I am proud as I have worked hard to get it, even if I do say so myself.

I spent last weekend on the first trip, and would just like to sing the praises of the van. There ended up being 3 people sleeping in it, and it still had loads of room! Everything is well thought out, and convenient. I made 300miles on half a tank of diesel, which isn't bad going though probably not entirely accurate.

Storage is fantastic, there are copious lockers, roof bars for surfboards, bike rack for drying wetsuits, understorage lockers and ski facility. 

Nobby drives lovely, fast, economical and easy. To live in; everything is great, and its superbly warm and solidly constructed. Havent figured out the satellite dish yet, but other than that it is fab.

I got so many waves from people (my parents were impressed as they don't tend to get waved at in their Timberland Freedom, as it looks too much like a van). I really enjoyed my first weekend away.... Heres to many more to come  

Nick


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice one. Sounds like you're going to get plenty out of that and a string of new friends wanting to share the luxury.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Mivviman said:


> I sold my Type 2 and bought myself a 93 Burstner T610 at the age of 21, I am proud as I have worked hard to get it,


Well done, at this rate you will have an RV before your 25 :lol:

All the Best


----------

